# Serious Performance Ultra Citrus Cleaner



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£7.95 for 1L from Serious Performance

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue
*
Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Serious Performance Ultra Citrus Cleaner
Price: £7.95
Product code:
SPUCC
Brand:
Serious performance

Serious Performance Ultra Citrus Cleaner is a great citrus based all purpose cleaner that can be used on virtually anything inside and outside your car, van, boat or even home! whether it be for removing carpet stains, or cleaning wheel arches our Ultra Citrus Cleaner will cope admirably.

Simply dilute with water to your requirments or to our recommended guidlines and you'll have a long lasting, fast acting and very effective safe cleaner.

Serious Performance Ultra Citrus Cleaner is also very kind yet effective wheel cleaner thats totally safe on ANY wheel finish, even highly polished unlaquered wheels or very expensive wheels where normal caustic or acid/alkaline wheel cleaners would not be an option.

*Recommended dilutions: 
Very heavy soiling - use neat
Heavy soiling - 10:1
Medium soiling - 50:1
light soiling - 100:1.*

*Packaging:*
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/admin/thumb_sklep_sz.php?zrodlo=prod_img/200912291253421.jpg

Nice clear and simple packaging with good instructions of use.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Very viscous orange liquid which funnily enough smells of citrus.
Cutting & Cleaning Power:
*
Ease Of Use:*
For the purpose of this test I mixed this up at around 60:1 inside a Gilmour Foaming Pressure Spray. It isn't essention to have it foaming but for this review I preferred it this way.

It couldn't be easier to use. Mix it up at your preferred dilution, spray on, allow to dwell and rinse off or agitate then rinse.

It has numerous applications from degreasing to using as an APC and it is very capable at any of these jobs.
*
Finish:*
Strating with a dirty wheel and some dirty paintwork I gave this a whirl on some serious winter road grime.

With the wheel I agitated on both hubcap and tyre then rinsed off - WOW - amazing cleaning power was to be seen as the wheel was super clean. Worked really well on the tyres also.

Before:









During:









After:









For the body I was using it as a pre-wash. I simply rinsed off with a garden hose on the "jet" setting and was amazed at the dirt taken off. Obviously there was still dirt remaining but not very much - it was the seriously ground in salt which was left. Hopefully the pictures tell a story.

Before:


















During:









After:

















As mentioned a little dirt still evident - but impressive cleaning ability none the less.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
Unbelievable value. This product has some serious dilution ratios and still offers terrific cleaning ability. I would have multiple bottles mixed up at various dilutions and still have some left in the 1L bottle.

Overall DW Rating: 92%








*
Conclusion:*
A good nine stars and I feel it is well deserved. This product covers so many different jobs and does it really well. I've since used it at a lower dilution to clean my interior including cloth seats and I was not disappointed - fantastic cleaning ability. I was always looking for a nice pre-wash and apc type product which would cover all bases - this certainly does that. In fact it could replace a wheel cleaner, with sealed wheels a high dilution of this would do the trick whilst being very safe.

Not only that but I do like the smell of it, I often found many apcs to be very chemical smelling and offensive to the lungs - no danger of that with this. Also being citrus based it is very safe on any type of finishes - a very big thubs up from me :thumb:

Thankyou to Alex @ Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_815.html


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*Used on:*
Red Mini Cooper 2010 plate

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Very viscous orange liquid which funnily enough smells of citrus. Even my mum likes the smell she asked to use it around the home

*Cutting & Cleaning Power*:
I mixed the dilution for Medium soiling - 50:1 as me mums car wasnt to bad but still needed a bit of bite.

*Before*


































*During*


















*After*
50/50

































*Ease Of Use*:
Very easy to use - mix to the dilution you want it to be, spray on leave to do its thing then rinse.

*Finish:*
As a pre wash this left the car ready for the next stage very easy to use as you can see from the pictures. It helped remove 90% off the dirt.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
At under £8 for a 1lt its fantastic value you can keep a couple off bottles mixed so its ready and it won't run out in a hurry.

*Overall DW Rating*: 94%


















*Conclusion:*
Fantastic product and unlike other products in this category. It is a very nice smelling pre wash apc. You name it this product will do the job. Hence the 9 stars and value for money. Will be replacing this as my pre wash in the new year.

Thank you to Alex @ Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/...oView_815.html


----------

